# Tiller extension



## Jred

If you need a tiller extension that won’t break the bank and can’t find one online send me a message I’ve made a few and they fit on all motors with a tiller diameter of 5 3/4” at the widest point around.


----------



## Jred




----------



## trekker

Qoute shipped to 43316?


----------



## flyclimber

Those things are RAD!


----------



## Jred

trekker said:


> Qoute shipped to 43316?


Depends what options you want. Base line price is 115. That includes non-skid or paracord grip wrap and stat knobs and an end cap. Add kill switch for 15$. If you want other options I can do my best to accommodate


----------



## tomahawk

Nice work! Very reasonable price to. Glad to see you aren't trying to rape everybody like some other mfgrs do.
Thats speaking as someone who has built a couple and know the costs involved.


----------



## CWhiteArt

Interested, 40hp Yamaha tiller


----------



## Jred

Ill pm you


CWhiteArt said:


> Interested, 40hp Yamaha tiller


----------



## Jred




----------



## Shadowcast

Very nice!


----------



## ahende12

Jred said:


> View attachment 49614
> View attachment 49616


Looking good! (I think those are mine!)


----------



## Jred

Extra long 44” tiller ready to be sent to FL for a gheenoe


----------



## Zika

Quality workmanship, Jred!


----------



## Jred

Zika said:


> Quality workmanship, Jred!


Thank you!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Jred said:


> Thank you!


Wish I would have known about u when I purchased mine, very nice workmanship.


----------



## Jred

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Wish I would have known about u when I purchased mine, very nice workmanship.


Thank you! If you know of anyone needing one let them know about me!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Jred said:


> Thank you! If you know of anyone needing one let them know about me!


You are very welcome! Competition is great for all industries.


----------



## Zika

Jred said:


> Thank you! If you know of anyone needing one let them know about me!


Have already!


----------



## Guest

Very nice, quality work. Will keep you in mind for sure!


----------



## seapro17sv

Boatbrains said:


> Very nice, quality work. Will keep you in mind for sure!


Very nice looking work. Will they fit a 2015 Merc, and are they stiff and without any flex? How much for one at 40" without the kill switch shipped to 32136? Thanks, Mike


----------



## Jred

They fit all Mercs I’ve done so far. If you pm me the diameter of your tiller i can make sure. They’re very stiff without any flex. Pm me and we can talk about price


----------



## Jred




----------



## Jred

Micro extension with non-skid grip


----------



## Jred

Very very clean tiller going out to a fellow microskiffer in the morning


----------



## mcjakershaker89

Recieved mine today, looks great and fits well. Money well spent.


----------



## Jred

mcjakershaker89 said:


> Recieved mine today, looks great and fits well. Money well spent.


Glad to hear it!


----------



## taffrail

WOW!!!!!!!!!!! Very nice.......now if I had a tiller........


----------



## taffrail

I'm looking at a setup that could entail a longer than normal extension. That is far from a done deal but again I am collecting information. What is feasible with your design?


----------



## Jred

taffrail said:


> I'm looking at a setup that could entail a longer than normal extension. That is far from a done deal but again I am collecting information. What is feasible with your design?


I can make them as long as you need. As the length increases so does the price


----------



## taffrail

Of course. True of most everything nautical.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Jred said:


> I can make them as long as you need. As the length increases so does the price


What about multi section push poles?


----------



## Jred

jmrodandgun said:


> What about multi section push poles?


Push poles are a whole different beast. My buddy wants a 10 footer for his duck boat but I would only sell local in Texas as shipping would be ridiculous


----------



## Jred




----------



## Jred

The options are endless!


----------



## Jred

Lots of tillers looking for good homes! Send me a pm


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Sold my glades x tiller but may have another tiller to outfit. Very nice workmanship.


----------



## Jred

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Sold my glades x tiller but may have another tiller to outfit. Very nice workmanship.


Tillers are the only way!! Just let me know when you’re ready and I’ll hook you up


----------



## Jred

Working on something new. Stay tuned


----------



## Jred

Here’s the top for my first casting platform. What do you guys think a fair price would be? Still need to make legs and get them on it but I’ll post an update with more pics shortly.


----------



## bryson

Looks great! What's the core?


----------



## Jred

Core is Lantor Soric 







bryson said:


> Looks great! What's the core?


----------



## redrum27

How much for a 36" tiller extension with kill switch and paracord shipped to punta gorda fl 33955?

Thanks


----------



## redrum27

also do you make one with power tilt switch?


----------



## flyclimber

I could be interested in that platform! Weight for my boat is a huge crux.


----------



## GG34

I'd be interested in more details on the platform as well.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Nice man!
Interested in a 24" for a Early 2000s Yamaha 30. Fixing to pimp my Jon boat!


----------



## Jred

redrum27 said:


> How much for a 36" tiller extension with kill switch and paracord shipped to punta gorda fl 33955?
> 
> Thanks





redrum27 said:


> also do you make one with power tilt switch?


Price would be 130 shipped. I can add the switch if you PM me a link of the one you’d like. Or I can find one that’ll work for you and put it on for you at cost.


----------



## Jred

freeclimber said:


> I could be interested in that platform! Weight for my boat is a huge crux.





GG34 said:


> I'd be interested in more details on the platform as well.


Platform will be complete at the end of the week and I’ll have more details about dimensions and price. I’m thinking no more than 300$ shipped


----------



## Jred

LowHydrogen said:


> Nice man!
> Interested in a 24" for a Early 2000s Yamaha 30. Fixing to pimp my Jon boat!


$130 shipped for any tiller 36” or under including whichever grip you’d like to add


----------



## flyclimber

Jred said:


> Platform will be complete at the end of the week and I’ll have more details about dimensions and price. I’m thinking no more than 300$ shipped


Let me as you get closer! Where are you located I would wanna see it in person too!


----------



## Jred

freeclimber said:


> Let me as you get closer! Where are you located I would wanna see it in person too!


I’m south of Houston. I’ll be driving around Jacksonville to Naples in April for my wedding


----------



## redrum27

Jred said:


> Price would be 130 shipped. I can add the switch if you PM me a link of the one you’d like. Or I can find one that’ll work for you and put it on for you at cost.


ok thanks for the info, as soon as I pick the motor for my skiff I will contact you. thanks


----------



## Jred

redrum27 said:


> ok thanks for the info, as soon as I pick the motor for my skiff I will contact you. thanks


No problem. I’ll be looking out for your message


----------



## R-Dub

Fish On!! I’m looking to get a 16”er. PM me so we can go over some details.


----------



## Jred

Casting platform version 1.0 out for testing. Only 5” tall the next one will be around 10”. Seadek type surface and feet for the legs will be added before use


----------



## Jred

Also testing out some new carbon/Kevlar freediving fins this summer


----------



## Guest

Nice!


----------



## GG34

Jred said:


> Casting platform version 1.0 out for testing. Only 5” tall the next one will be around 10”. Seadek type surface and feet for the legs will be added before use
> View attachment 62410
> 
> View attachment 62412
> 
> View attachment 62414


You need me to test it and report back?


----------



## LowHydrogen

Thanks @Jred, tiller is MagicMan approved.


----------



## redrum27

redrum27 said:


> How much for a 36" tiller extension with kill switch and paracord shipped to punta gorda fl 33955?
> 
> Thanks[I'm also interested in a tiller grab bar I plan on drilling and mounting to my cooler. Something simple, Just a u shape 36" approx. Can you do that and what's the cost?....Thanks


----------



## Jred

GG34 said:


> You need me to test it and report back?


I have Dbrady testing it out for me. I know he will tourture it lol


----------



## Jred

LowHydrogen said:


> View attachment 62424
> 
> Thanks @Jred, tiller is MagicMan approved.


Haha this is awesome! I’m glad you guys like it!


----------



## Jred

@redrum27 I’m trying to get a good mold for grab bars with a way to mount. I’m super busy with work and making new things aswell so hopefully soon


----------



## redrum27

Jred said:


> Haha this is awesome! I’m glad you guys like it!





Jred said:


> @redrum27 I’m trying to get a good mold for grab bars with a way to mount. I’m super busy with work and making new things aswell so hopefully soon


alright then, let me know when completed if you would. I need something asap...


----------



## HPXFLY

Hey man i need a 30in for a tohatsu 20 hp shipped to 32967.. PM me need ASAP


----------



## fyr4efect

Jred said:


> Depends what options you want. Base line price is 115. That includes non-skid or paracord grip wrap and stat knobs and an end cap. Add kill switch for 15$. If you want other options I can do my best to accommodate


Interested in one for my 20hp tohatsu 18"
85086


----------



## Jred

Trim tilt rocker


----------



## Jred

Casting platform and some paracord without the core as a grip that lays flatter


----------



## Jred

Sending one out for @KingFlySC


----------



## KingFlySC

@Jred Looks Great! Cant wait to get it on and running. Thanks!


----------



## Drumbeat

I'd like an 18" extension with paracord wrap and kill switch for a four stroke Yamaha 40hp shipped to 27949. Could you give me a quote and how to pay?


----------



## Jred

Drumbeat said:


> I'd like an 18" extension with paracord wrap and kill switch for a four stroke Yamaha 40hp shipped to 27949. Could you give me a quote and how to pay?


I’ll message you the details


----------



## Sublime

Jred said:


> View attachment 65148
> Trim tilt rocker


That's the switch to have right there. I had the straight stem type switch and hated it. Depending on your throttle position you didn't know which way to push it.


----------



## Drumbeat

Got mine in the mail yesterday. Great quality, extremely fast shipping, and a very reasonable price. I'm on the way out the door to get some fish slime on it.


----------



## Jred




----------



## Sublime

They look great. I'll definitely get with you when my build gets further along and I know how long my extension needs to be.

Are you still experimenting with platforms. If you get to where you can do a poling platform, let me know.


----------



## Jred

Sublime said:


> They look great. I'll definitely get with you when my build gets further along and I know how long my extension needs to be.
> 
> Are you still experimenting with platforms. If you get to where you can do a poling platform, let me know.


I’ll let you know. I haven’t even attempted one yet though


----------



## tompolo

Can you go international?? Need a 36" for a 2015 mercy 30 2 stroke sent to UK- I get plenty of rods from US direct and shipping still makes it better than buying here- and no one makes anything like these- all Chinese crap-let me know price with shipping thx!


----------



## Jred

tompolo said:


> Can you go international?? Need a 36" for a 2015 mercy 30 2 stroke sent to UK- I get plenty of rods from US direct and shipping still makes it better than buying here- and no one makes anything like these- all Chinese crap-let me know price with shipping thx!


I’ll message you and we can figure it out for you


----------



## Jred

Multiple colors available


----------



## sedno

Jred said:


> View attachment 65148
> Trim tilt rocker


I would defiantly be interested in one of your extentions. I have a brand new 14.6 skimmer with a 25 Tohatsu ptt. Could you give me a quote for a 22" with a tilt switch please?


----------



## Jred

View attachment 91830









sedno said:


> I would defiantly be interested in one of your extentions. I have a brand new 14.6 skimmer with a 25 Tohatsu ptt. Could you give me a quote for a 22" with a tilt switch please?


----------



## sedno

Jred said:


> View attachment 91828
> View attachment 91830
> View attachment 91832


Very nice, can't wait to get it installed and send you a picture!


----------



## JIMMYZ750

Jred
Would like one for a 25hp Mercury 2stroke, 41" long with black rough handle, rocker tilt/trim switch and if possible a hole in top 5" in to reach the kill switch. Ship to 32811 Thanks, Jimmy


----------



## PG350

JIMMYZ750 said:


> Jred
> Would like one for a 25hp Mercury 2stroke, 41" long with black rough handle, rocker tilt/trim switch and if possible a hole in top 5" in to reach the kill switch. Ship to 32811 Thanks, Jimmy



I am interested the same but with no switches. How much roughly would it cost shipped to 33950?


----------



## RAT

Received my new extension. Looks great. Thanks JRED.


----------



## Crazy Larry

Hey JRed...what’s your lead time on these extensions at the moment. I need one for my Suzuki 20. Not sure on length yet...need to measure again. Probably 24” or 30”.

thanks! 
CL


----------



## Jred

Crazy Larry said:


> Hey JRed...what’s your lead time on these extensions at the moment. I need one for my Suzuki 20. Not sure on length yet...need to measure again. Probably 24” or 30”.
> 
> thanks!
> CL


Can have one shipped out in 1-2 days


----------



## Crazy Larry

Jred said:


> Can have one shipped out in 1-2 days


Awesome.

Two more questions: I'd like a 30" extension. Do you measure from the end of the motor tiller or include the overlap? Second question is about the grip. I like the non skid in post #23. Is that a rubbery feel or just a rough paint? The others almost look like grip tape which seems like it'd be rough on the hands. Let me know.


----------



## Jred

Crazy Larry said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Two more questions: I'd like a 30" extension. Do you measure from the end of the motor tiller or include the overlap? Second question is about the grip. I like the non skid in post #23. Is that a rubbery feel or just a rough paint? The others almost look like grip tape which seems like it'd be rough on the hands. Let me know.


The length would include the overlap, for the nonskid it is a little tougher than most nonskid but will not be too bad on the hand at all. It’s not a rubber feel and is more like grip tape. The one in post 23 was done extra rough


----------



## Crazy Larry

Ok...thanks...I’ll do a 30” with OD green cord wrap (if you’ve got that)...if not, I’ll take it in black cord. No switch. I’ll PM my address. $130 to your PayPal? 

thanks,
CL


----------



## Jred

Crazy Larry said:


> Ok...thanks...I’ll do a 30” with OD green cord wrap (if you’ve got that)...if not, I’ll take it in black cord. No switch. I’ll PM my address. $130 to your PayPal?
> 
> thanks,
> CL


I can do that no problem. 130 is correct I’ll send you PayPal address once you pm me


----------



## PG350

Im ready to order also. I PM'd you. 

Thank you


----------



## PG350

PG350 said:


> Im ready to order also. I PM'd you.
> 
> Thank you


Mine is on it's way. I'm super excited


----------



## Crazy Larry

Got mine today. Looks great. Keep it up JRed. Will be testing next month in NC creeks.


----------



## Jred

Crazy Larry said:


> View attachment 115368
> 
> Got mine today. Looks great. Keep it up JRed. Will be testing next month in NC creeks.


Thank you! Let me know if you ever need anything


----------



## PG350

I recieved my tiller extension today and when I picked up the box I thought it was empty. I have never used a carbon tiller before but I am super amazed how strong and light it is. The tiller is a quarter of the weight of the simple pvc tube I was using to test my boat. Simply amazed. Great job Jred.


----------



## Jred

PG350 said:


> View attachment 115740
> I recieved my tiller extension today and when I picked up the box I thought it was empty. I have never used a carbon tiller before but I am super amazed how strong and light it is. The tiller is a quarter of the weight of the simple pvc tube I was using to test my boat. Simply amazed. Great job Jred.


Thank you for the kind words! Sorry about the delay but I’m glad you like it!


----------



## PG350

They shouldn't charge to ship it because it weighs nothing. It got here a day earlier than I expected. It does not weigh enough for my scale to register.


----------



## Ferrulewax

Gonna Bump this thread back up



Crazy Larry said:


> View attachment 115368
> 
> Got mine today. Looks great. Keep it up JRed. Will be testing next month in NC creeks.


How is the fit on the zuke 20hp? I’m looking to get one for mine as well, but want to make sure there wont be any slop. Not much room for error in a mountain river.


----------



## Crazy Larry

No slop at all. If anything, mine was a little too tight. I got it on there but it took some sweat and a BFH. I’m pretty sure it marred the rubber on the grip. It’s definitely not something you want to pull on and off. 

There is some wobble but it’s a problem with the Suzuki grip/throttle design not the extension. There’s another thread on here about it. 



Ferrulewax said:


> How is the fit on the zuke 20hp? I’m looking to get one for mine as well, but want to make sure there wont be any slop. Not much room for error in a mountain river.


----------



## Ferrulewax

Crazy Larry said:


> No slop at all. If anything, mine was a little too tight. I got it on there but it took some sweat and a BFH. I’m pretty sure it marred the rubber on the grip. It’s definitely not something you want to pull on and off.
> 
> There is some wobble but it’s a problem with the Suzuki grip/throttle design not the extension. There’s another thread on here about it.


Hmmm, Ok. Yeah I’ll need to take it on and off too. I guess I’ll have to figure it out


----------



## Jred

Ferrulewax said:


> Gonna Bump this thread back up
> 
> 
> 
> How is the fit on the zuke 20hp? I’m looking to get one for mine as well, but want to make sure there wont be any slop. Not much room for error in a mountain river.


I’ve made a few for Suzuki’s, they have a larger handle than others and my mold for them allows for a snug fit


----------



## Hoang

Zuke 20. Slips over the tiller handle perfectly.

You will get a bunch of wiggle from the handle itself. The zuke handle molding proccess has a bunch of slop inside where the screw is. I am going to figure a way to tighten it up. I think shimming will help a bit.

Thanks @Jred !!


----------



## Shallows

Really curious, what sort of differences are there in the build of these over the Carbon Marine extension?

Will the mold you have setup fit the new redesigned Yamaha tiller? (running a 2020 Yamaha)

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Jred

Shallows said:


> Really curious, what sort of differences are there in the build of these over the Carbon Marine extension?
> 
> Will the mold you have setup fit the new redesigned Yamaha tiller? (running a 2020 Yamaha)
> 
> Thanks for any info.


I can’t tell you much about the carbon marine tillers but mine is made 100% out of carbon fiber and good quality epoxy with uv inhibitors. I will also warranty any defects it has. It will fit the new Yamahas and if there’s any problems or you’re not happy I’ll pay for return shipping and give you a 100% refund


----------



## Shallows

Jred said:


> I can’t tell you much about the carbon marine tillers but mine is made 100% out of carbon fiber and good quality epoxy with uv inhibitors. I will also warranty any defects it has. It will fit the new Yamahas and if there’s any problems or you’re not happy I’ll pay for return shipping and give you a 100% refund


Thanks Jred, sounds good - just PM'd you


----------



## Car7x

Jred said:


> I can’t tell you much about the carbon marine tillers but mine is made 100% out of carbon fiber and good quality epoxy with uv inhibitors. I will also warranty any defects it has. It will fit the new Yamahas and if there’s any problems or you’re not happy I’ll pay for return shipping and give you a 100% refund


Hi, I'm going to need at least one...may buy a yamaha tomorrow, but currently have 2) Johnsons as well. Do you suppose one would work on both manufacturers? I have to figure out length now. What info do you need? Thanks!

Craig


----------



## Jred

Car7x said:


> Hi, I'm going to need at least one...may buy a yamaha tomorrow, but currently have 2) Johnsons as well. Do you suppose one would work on both manufacturers? I have to figure out length now. What info do you need? Thanks!
> 
> Craig


I’ll send you a message. One extension should work though


----------



## Car7x

Jred said:


> I’ll send you a message. One extension should work though


How ya doin? I'm ready when you are; out on the Aero Rover today with a minnkota extension, no bueno!


----------



## Jred

Car7x said:


> How ya doin? I'm ready when you are; out on the Aero Rover today with a minnkota extension, no bueno!


I’m still trying to get set up after moving, it’s been a nightmare. I will reach out to everyone who has inquired as soon as I’m back up and running. I should hit the ground running Monday morning and get a few done


----------



## Car7x

Yea, you have my sympathy on that process! Just let me know when you're ready, and pointers as to length - Thanks!

Craig


----------



## Gulfcoastflats

Jred said:


> I’m still trying to get set up after moving, it’s been a nightmare. I will reach out to everyone who has inquired as soon as I’m back up and running. I should hit the ground running Monday morning and get a few done


Still building tiller extensions?


----------



## Jred

Gulfcoastflats said:


> Still building tiller extensions?


Yes I am


----------



## Gulfcoastflats

I'll be sending you a msg here soon. Need to wait for payday!


----------



## Jred

Follow me on Instagram @jred_customs


----------



## Userlame503

Message sent on Instagram. I’m too new to message here. Thanks!


----------



## gmack7277

J-red,

Need a 36" extension for a 2021 Tohatsu 20hp and would like kill and trim switch on it. I don't use social media so can't get you there. My email is [email protected]


----------



## MRichardson

I got one of these last year. Best on the market, can't say enough about the quality. Don't think twice about it, Jred's extensions are a no-brainer.


----------

